# Toshiba Laptop Install



## rebuilder (Jan 20, 2019)

I would like to know if I could install the latest freeBSD operating system with KDE GUI on a Toshiba Satellite laptop Model C655D-S5300 Serial 9B090358Q.

The hardware specs are:

Processor  – 64 bit AMD Dual-Core C-50 accelerated processor with AMD Radeon HD6310 Graphics

Memory 2G DDR3

Drive 320 G

Display- TFT LCD 1366X768

I purchased the machine new with W7 installed about 5 years ago. I will be using a new drive for the install. The bios does not have an UEFI provision. I am concerned about the graphics and if support is available.


----------



## tingo (Jan 26, 2019)

It will work, however it might not be a fast machine. Also 2 GB memory is very little if you plan on using this as a gui machine (you know, Xorg, web browsers and all that).
KDE might be too much to chew on, try something lighter.


----------

